# 12 points



## noyes61 (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking for some suggestions,I would like to get a San Juan tag but I don't think I have enough yet what do you guys think? What are my options? Thanks for your input??


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

noyes61 said:


> Looking for some suggestions,I would like to get a San Juan tag but I don't think I have enough yet what do you guys think? What are my options? Thanks for your input??


Elk or deer?

What weapons are you willing to hunt with?


----------



## noyes61 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bear , I want to use my muzzy.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

The best two units seem to be the San Juan, and the La Sal units. Are you hunting over bait, using hounds, etc?


----------



## noyes61 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll be using hounds .la sal would be nice to , but I'm not sure if I have enough points yet .


----------

